# Ebay Gebührenrechner



## Optimist (2. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem kleinen script scheint für mich als Anfänger zwar der logische Zusammenhang gegeben zu sein, allerdings funktioniert die Kostenermittlung nicht, obwohl keine Fehlermeldung vorliegt.

Problem scheint im Abruf / Einbindung der Java Funktion zu liegen.

*Wer kann mir bitte das script ggf. funktionstüchtig korrigieren ?*

Besten Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruß von Optimist.
___________________________________________________________________________

SCRIPT: :?: 


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Ebay Gebühren</title>

<script language="JavaScript">
function Kosten(Zahl)
 {
  var Angebotsgebühr         = this.form.Startpreis.value;
  var Provision              = this.form.Gebot.value;
  var Gesamtkosten           = 0;
  var Untertitel             = 0;
  var Fettschrift            = 0;
  var Highlightposition      = 0;
  var Suchtopposition        = 0;
  var Startseitentopposition = 0;
  var Startzeitplanung       = 0;
  var Sofortkauf             = 0;

  if (this.form.Startpreis.value <    2) (Angebotsgebühr=0,25);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=   2) (Angebotsgebühr=0,45);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=  10) (Angebotsgebühr=0,80);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=  25) (Angebotsgebühr=1,60);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >= 100) (Angebotsgebühr=3,20);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >= 250) (Angebotsgebühr=4,80);

  if(this.form.Gebot.value <= 50) (Provision=this.form.Gebot.value*1.05);
  if(this.form.Gebot.value >  50) (Provision=(this.form.Gebot.value-50,01)*1.04+2,50);
  if(this.form.Gebot.value > 500) (Provision=(this.form.Gebot.value-500,01)*1.02+20,50);

  if (this.form.Untertitel.value             = "ON") (Untertitel             =  0.50);
  if (this.form.Fettschrift.value            = "ON") (Fettschrift            =  0.85);
  if (this.form.Highlightposition.value      = "ON") (Highlightposition      =  1.50);
  if (this.form.Suchtopposition.value        = "ON") (Suchtopposition        = 12.95);
  if (this.form.Startseitentopposition.value = "ON") (Startseitentopposition = 79,75);
  if (this.form.Startzeitplanung.value       = "ON") (Startzeitplanung       =  0.10);
  if (this.form.Sofortkauf.value             = "ON")
  {
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value <   10) (Sofortkauf = 0.10);
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value >=  10) (Sofortkauf = 0.25);
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value >= 100) (Sofortkauf = 0.5);
  }

  Gesamtkosten = Angebotsgebühr + Provision + Untertitel + Fettschrift + Highlightposition + Suchtopposition + Startseitentopposition + Startzeitplanung + Sofortkauf;
  this.form.Gebühren.value = Gesamtkosten;

  document.writeln('this.form.Gebühren.value');
 }
</script>
</head>

<body>
<form name=FORMULAR>
<p align="left">
  <input type="checkbox" name="Untertitel" value="OFF">Untertitel

  <input type="checkbox" name="Fettschrift" value="OFF">Titel Fettschrift

  <input type="checkbox" name="Highlightposition" value="OFF">Position Highlight

  <input type="checkbox" name="Suchtopposition" value="OFF">Top Position Suche

  <input type="checkbox" name="Startseitentopposition" value="OFF">Top Position Startseite

  <input type="checkbox" name="Startzeitplanung" value="OFF">Starseite planen

  <input type="checkbox" name="Sofortkauf" value="OFF">Sofortkauf

</p>


Startpreis: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Startpreis">
Sofortkauf: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Sofortkaufpreis">
Gebot: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Gebot">


<input style="height:30px;width:240px" type="button" name="Zahl" value="Berechnen" onClick="javasript:'Kosten()'">

Gebühren: <input style="width:60px"name="Gebühren" readonly>

</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## bummerland (2. Jul 2006)

Java != Javascript!


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Jul 2006)

Das erste wäre mal, javasript in javascript zu ändern. Und dann gibt es noch mindestens einen weiteren Fehler (das Zahl als Funktionsargument ist irgendwie unsinnig).


----------



## DP (2. Jul 2006)

du musst als dezimaltrennzeichen punkte verwenden


----------



## Optimist (2. Jul 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise auf die Schreibfehler, die inzwischen korrigiert leider aber  immer noch nicht zu einem Ergebnis führen ?

Wenn die Berechnung funktionieren würde, wäre dieses kleine Tool doch auch für so manchen EBAY'er sicherlich nicht schlecht ?!

Gruß Optimist


----------



## Dukel (2. Jul 2006)

Ich würde beim Sofortkauf, Gebot und Startpreis jeweils ein case verwenden.


----------



## bummerland (2. Jul 2006)

uff, da waren noch viele fehler drin.
so funktioniert es:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Ebay Gebühren</title>

<script>
function Kosten()
{
	alert(1);
  var Angebotsgebuehr         = document.FORMULAR.Startpreis.value;
  var Provision              = document.FORMULAR.Gebot.value;
  var Gesamtkosten           = 0;
  var Untertitel             = 0;
  var Fettschrift            = 0;
  var Highlightposition      = 0;
  var Suchtopposition        = 0;
  var Startseitentopposition = 0;
  var Startzeitplanung       = 0;
  var Sofortkauf             = 0;

  if (document.FORMULAR.Startpreis.value <    2) Angebotsgebuehr=0.25;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Startpreis.value >=   2) Angebotsgebuehr=0.45;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Startpreis.value >=  10) Angebotsgebuehr=0.80;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Startpreis.value >=  25) Angebotsgebuehr=1.60;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Startpreis.value >= 100) Angebotsgebuehr=3.20;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Startpreis.value >= 250) Angebotsgebuehr=4.80;
  
  if(document.FORMULAR.Gebot.value <= 50) Provision=document.FORMULAR.Gebot.value*1.05;
  if(document.FORMULAR.Gebot.value >  50) Provision=(document.FORMULAR.Gebot.value-50.01)*1.04+2.50;
  if(document.FORMULAR.Gebot.value > 500) Provision=(document.FORMULAR.Gebot.value-500.01)*1.02+20.50;

  if (document.FORMULAR.Untertitel.checked) Untertitel             =  0.50;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Fettschrift.checked) Fettschrift            =  0.85;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Highlightposition.checked) Highlightposition      =  1.50;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Suchtopposition.checked) Suchtopposition        = 12.95;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Startseitentopposition.checked) Startseitentopposition = 79.75;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Startzeitplanung.checked) Startzeitplanung       =  0.10;
  if (document.FORMULAR.Sofortkauf.checked)
  {
   if (document.FORMULAR.Sofortkaufpreis.value <   10) Sofortkauf = 0.10;
   if (document.FORMULAR.Sofortkaufpreis.value >=  10) Sofortkauf = 0.25;
   if (document.FORMULAR.Sofortkaufpreis.value >= 100) Sofortkauf = 0.5;
  }

  Gesamtkosten = Angebotsgebuehr + Provision + Untertitel + Fettschrift + Highlightposition + Suchtopposition + Startseitentopposition + Startzeitplanung + Sofortkauf;
  document.FORMULAR.Gebuehren.value = Gesamtkosten;

 // alert(document.FORMULAR.Gebuehren.value);
}
</script>
</head>

<body>
<form name="FORMULAR">
<p align="left">
  <input type="checkbox" name="Untertitel">Untertitel

  <input type="checkbox" name="Fettschrift">Titel Fettschrift

  <input type="checkbox" name="Highlightposition">Position Highlight

  <input type="checkbox" name="Suchtopposition">Top Position Suche

  <input type="checkbox" name="Startseitentopposition">Top Position Startseite

  <input type="checkbox" name="Startzeitplanung">Starseite planen

  <input type="checkbox" name="Sofortkauf">Sofortkauf

</p>


Startpreis: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Startpreis">
Sofortkauf: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Sofortkaufpreis">
Gebot: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Gebot">


<input style="height:30px;width:240px" type="button" name="Zahl" value="Berechnen" onClick="Kosten()">

Gebühren: <input style="width:60px"name="Gebuehren" readonly>

</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Jul 2006)

Einiges musste da noch korrigiert werden, so geht es, schau am besten selbst, was ich anders gemacht habe:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Ebay Gebühren</title>

<script language="JavaScript">
function setForm()
{
	this.form = document.forms.FORMULAR;
}
function Kosten()
{
  var Angebotsgebühr         = this.form.Startpreis.value;
  var Provision              = this.form.Gebot.value;
  var Gesamtkosten           = 0;
  var Untertitel             = 0;
  var Fettschrift            = 0;
  var Highlightposition      = 0;
  var Suchtopposition        = 0;
  var Startseitentopposition = 0;
  var Startzeitplanung       = 0;
  var Sofortkauf             = 0;

  if (this.form.Startpreis.value <    2) (Angebotsgebühr=0.25);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=   2) (Angebotsgebühr=0.45);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=  10) (Angebotsgebühr=0.80);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=  25) (Angebotsgebühr=1.60);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >= 100) (Angebotsgebühr=3.20);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >= 250) (Angebotsgebühr=4.80);

  if(this.form.Gebot.value <= 50) (Provision=this.form.Gebot.value*1.05);
  if(this.form.Gebot.value >  50) (Provision=(this.form.Gebot.value-50.01)*1.04+2.50);
  if(this.form.Gebot.value > 500) (Provision=(this.form.Gebot.value-500.01)*1.02+20.50);

  if (this.form.Untertitel.checked            ) (Untertitel             =  0.50);
  if (this.form.Fettschrift.checked           ) (Fettschrift            =  0.85);
  if (this.form.Highlightposition.checked     ) (Highlightposition      =  1.50);
  if (this.form.Suchtopposition.checked       ) (Suchtopposition        = 12.95);
  if (this.form.Startseitentopposition.checked) (Startseitentopposition = 79,75);
  if (this.form.Startzeitplanung.checked      ) (Startzeitplanung       =  0.10);
  if (this.form.Sofortkauf.checked            )
  {
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value <   10) (Sofortkauf = 0.10);
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value >=  10) (Sofortkauf = 0.25);
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value >= 100) (Sofortkauf = 0.5);
  }

  Gesamtkosten = Angebotsgebühr + Provision + Untertitel + Fettschrift + Highlightposition + Suchtopposition + Startseitentopposition + Startzeitplanung + Sofortkauf;
  this.form.Gebühren.value = Math.round(Gesamtkosten * 100) / 100;
}
</script>
</head>

<body onLoad="setForm()">
<form name=FORMULAR>
<p align="left">
  <input type="checkbox" name="Untertitel">Untertitel

  <input type="checkbox" name="Fettschrift">Titel Fettschrift

  <input type="checkbox" name="Highlightposition">Position Highlight

  <input type="checkbox" name="Suchtopposition">Top Position Suche

  <input type="checkbox" name="Startseitentopposition">Top Position Startseite

  <input type="checkbox" name="Startzeitplanung">Starseite planen

  <input type="checkbox" name="Sofortkauf">Sofortkauf

</p>


Startpreis: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Startpreis">
Sofortkauf: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Sofortkaufpreis">
Gebot: <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Gebot">


<input style="height:30px;width:240px" type="button" name="Zahl" value="Berechnen" onClick="javascript:Kosten()">

Gebühren: <input style="width:60px"name="Gebühren" readonly>

</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Edit: ARG! BUMMERLAND! WER HAT DIR DAS ERLAUBT? :O


----------



## Optimist (2. Jul 2006)

Hallo bummerland / Illuvator.

also wenn man sich noch nie so richtig mit Java auseinandergesetzt hat, "bricht man sich wirklich die Finger". Wobei ich mir im Nachhinein auch etwas "blöd" vorkomme, lag die Ergänzung von bummerland mit dokument.FORMULAR eigentlich logisch auf der Hand.

Probleme hatte ich dann allerdings mit dem alert "Trick" zur Ausgabe des Ergebnisses im Gebührenfeld.

Insofern hatt hier Illuvator mit der Funktion setForm() die elegantere Lösung vorgenommen.

Hier meine abschließende Frage, kann man mit round auch eine fixe zweistellige Ausgabe nach dem Komma erzwingen, wenn die zweite aufgerundete Nachkommastelle eine Null ist ?

In jedem Fall bedanke ich mich recht herzlich bei beiden Komentatoren, sind beide Ausführungen für mich recht lehrreich.

Hätte ich nie so hinbekommen.

Habe im Provisionsbereich noch die logische Berechnung geändert, waren hier fälschlicherweise der % Multiplikator mit 1.05 statt 0.05 aufgeführt.

Ansonsten funktioniert alles prima.

Nochmals vielen, vielen Dank von

Optimist


----------



## Optimist (3. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

als Dankeschön für die hervorragende Hilfe hier der HTML Code für ein entsprechendes Gestaltungslayout.

Gruß Optimist

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Ebay Gebühren</title>

<STYLE TYPE="text/css">
 body
{
 scrollbar-DarkShadow-Color:navy; scrollbar-Track-Color:navy;
 scrollbar-Face-Color:navy; scrollbar-Shadow-Color:navy;
 scrollbar-Highlight-Color:navy; scrollbar-3dLight-Color:navy;
 scrollbar-Arrow-Color:navy;

 background:navy;
}
</style>


<script language="JavaScript">
function setForm()
{
 this.form = document.forms.FORMULAR;
}

function Kosten()
{
  var Angebotsgebühr         = 0;
  var Provision              = 0;
  var Gesamtkosten           = 0;
  var Galeriebild            = 0;
  var Untertitel             = 0;
  var Rahmen                 = 0;
  var Fettschrift            = 0;
  var Highlightposition      = 0;
  var Suchtopposition        = 0;
  var Startseitentopposition = 0;
  var Startzeitplanung       = 0;
  var Sofortkauf             = 0;

  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=   1) (Angebotsgebühr=0.25);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=   2) (Angebotsgebühr=0.45);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=  10) (Angebotsgebühr=0.80);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >=  25) (Angebotsgebühr=1.60);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >= 100) (Angebotsgebühr=3.20);
  if (this.form.Startpreis.value >= 250) (Angebotsgebühr=4.80);

  if(this.form.Gebot.value <= 50) (Provision=this.form.Gebot.value*0.05);
  if(this.form.Gebot.value >  50) (Provision=(this.form.Gebot.value-50.01)*0.04+2.50);
  if(this.form.Gebot.value > 500) (Provision=(this.form.Gebot.value-500.01)*0.02+20.50);

  if (this.form.Galeriebild.checked           ) (Galeriebild            =  0.75);
  if (this.form.Rahmen.checked                ) (Rahmen                 =  1.25);
  if (this.form.Untertitel.checked            ) (Untertitel             =  0.50);
  if (this.form.Fettschrift.checked           ) (Fettschrift            =  0.85);
  if (this.form.Highlightposition.checked     ) (Highlightposition      =  1.50);
  if (this.form.Suchtopposition.checked       ) (Suchtopposition        = 12.95);
  if (this.form.Startseitentopposition.checked) (Startseitentopposition = 79,75);
  if (this.form.Startzeitplanung.checked      ) (Startzeitplanung       =  0.10);
  if (this.form.Sofortkauf.checked            )
  {
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value <   10) (Sofortkauf = 0.10);
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value >=  10) (Sofortkauf = 0.25);
   if (this.form.Sofortkaufpreis.value >= 100) (Sofortkauf = 0.5);
  }

  Gesamtkosten = Angebotsgebühr + Provision + Galeriebild + Rahmen + Untertitel + Fettschrift + Highlightposition + Suchtopposition + Startseitentopposition + Startzeitplanung + Sofortkauf;
  this.form.Gebühren.value = Math.round(Gesamtkosten * 100) / 100;
}

window.defaultStatus='Bitte Werte angeben'

if ( !(navigator.javaEnabled()) )   
{
 document.write('<div style="position:absolute;top:5;"><center><table bgcolor="yellow" border="3" bordercolor="red" cellpadding="5"><tr><td>[b]Java Aktivierung des Browsers erforderlich ![/b]</td></tr></table></center>');
}
</script>
</head>

<body topmargin="35" link="black" vlink="black" alink="black" onLoad="setForm()">

<center>
<div align="center"><font color="peachpuff" size="+4">Gebührenerfassung</font>

<SCRIPT Language="JavaScript" TYPE="text/javascript">
 if (navigator.appName == "Microsoft Internet Explorer")           
 {
  if(navigator.language == "de"){document.writeln('<table width="900"><tr><td width="40">&</td>')};  
  if(navigator.language != "de"){document.writeln('<table width="900"><tr><td width="50">&</td>')};  
 }
 else {document.writeln('<table width="900"><tr><td width="40">&</td>')}               
</script>

  <td>
   <table width="800" bgcolor="peachpuff" bordercolor="red" border="3">
    <tr>
     <td>

      <table>
       <tr>
        <td width="265" align="center">[img]ebay.gif[/img]</td>

        <td width="200">
         <form name=FORMULAR>
         <p align="left">
          <input type="checkbox" name="Sofortkauf"><font size="+1">Sofortkauf         

          <input type="checkbox" name="Startzeitplanung">Starseite planen             

          <input type="checkbox" name="Galeriebild" checked>Artikelleistenbild        
  
          <input type="checkbox" name="Rahmen">Rahmen                                 

          <input type="checkbox" name="Untertitel">Untertitel                         

          <input type="checkbox" name="Fettschrift">Titel Fettschrift                 

          <input type="checkbox" name="Highlightposition" checked>Position Highlight  
  
          <input type="checkbox" name="Suchtopposition">Top Position Suche            

          <input type="checkbox" name="Startseitentopposition">Top Position Startseite

         </p>
        </td>

        <td valign="top"><div align="center">
         <table>
          <tr>
           <SCRIPT Language="JavaScript" TYPE="text/javascript">
            if (navigator.appName == "Microsoft Internet Explorer")           
            {
             if(navigator.language == "de"){document.writeln('<td valign="top" height="150">')};  
             if(navigator.language != "de"){document.writeln('<td valign="top" height="140">')};  
            }
            else {document.writeln('<td valign="top" height="165">')}               
           </script>

            Startpreis &&Sofortkauf &&&&Gebot&&&&&&&&&&Gebühren
<input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Startpreis">&&
            <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Sofortkaufpreis">&&
            <input style="width:60px" maxlength="8" name="Gebot">&&&&&&&<input style="width:60px"name="Gebühren" readonly>


            <input style="height:30px; width:294px; bgcolor:yellow" type="button" name="Summe" value="Berechnen" onClick="javascript:Kosten()">
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><div align="center">
            <table width="290" bgcolor="yellow" border="2">
             <tr>
              <td><div align="center">
               [url="ebay.html"][b]Selektionsvorgabe[/b][/url]
              </td>
             </tr>
            </table>
           </td>
          </tr>
         </table>
        </td>
        </form>
       </tr>
      </table>

      <center>
      <table>
       <tr>
        <td valign="top" colspan="3">
         <font size="-1">
         &Die Kalkulation basiert auf die wesentlichen Kostenfaktoren zum Stand 2006 wie folgt:

        </td>
       </tr>

       <tr>
       <td valign="top">
         <table bgcolor="floralwhite" border="1" cellpadding="3">
          <tr>
           <td colspan="2"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            [b]Angebotsgebühr[/b]
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            Startpreis
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            Kosten
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € &&&&1,00 - € &&&&1,99
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 0,25
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € &&&&2,00 - € &&&&9,99
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 0,45
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € &&10,00 - € &&24,99
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 0,80
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € &&25,00 - € &&99,99
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 1,60
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € 100,00 - € 249,99
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 3,20
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            &&&&&&&&&&ab &&€ 250,00
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 4,80
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td colspan="2" bgcolor="yellow"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            [url="http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/fees.html"][b]Ebay Preisauskunft[/b][/url]
           </td>
          </tr>
         </table>
        </td>

        <td valign="top">
         <table bgcolor="floralwhite" border="1" cellpadding="3">
          <tr>
           <td colspan="2"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            [b]Verkaufsprovision[/b]
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            Gebotspreis
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            Kosten
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € &&1,00 - € &&50,00
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            5% der Gebotsumme
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € 50,01 - € 500,00
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            4 % von der Gebotssumme über € &50,01 zzgl. € &&&2,50
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            &&&&&&&&ab &&€ 500,01
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            2 % von der Gebotssumme über € 500,01 zzgl. € 20,50
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td colspan="2"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            [b]Sofortkauf[/b]
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € &&1,00 - € &&&nbsp&9,99
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 0,10
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            € 10,00 - € &&99,99
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 0,25
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            &&&&&&&&ab&& € 100,00
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 0,50
           </td>
          </tr>
         </table>
        </td>

        <td>
         <td valign="top">
         <table bgcolor="floralwhite" border="1" cellpadding="3">
          <tr>
           <td colspan="2"><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            [b]Zusatzoptionen[/b]
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            Leistung
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            Kosten
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            Startzeit planen
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € &&0,10
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            1 Galeriefoto
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € &&0,75
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            Titel Rakmen
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € &&1,25
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            Titel in Fettschrift
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € &&0,85
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            Position Highlight
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € &&1,50
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            Top Position Suche
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 12,95
           </td>
          </tr>

          <tr>
           <td><font size="-1">
            Top Position Startseite
           </td>

           <td><div align="center"><font size="-1">
            € 79,75
           </td>
          </tr>
         </table>
        </td>
       </tr>
      </table>
     </td>
    </tr>
   </table>

  </td>
 </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

